# interesting...FA's  estimated net worth



## scruffywolf (Jul 23, 2008)

woof! i stumbled across this website.. and it said FA's estimated net worth was worththats pretty awsome far as im concerned  Go Furries!! woo!

http://www.websiteoutlook.com/www.furaffinity.net

just looked at deviantarts worth... >__> $30 mil


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Its a Fake, Since FA is most likely Worth 100 times More then that.

and doubt that FA would ever be sold ever, since way to many people depended on it and would do anything to keep it up.


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 23, 2008)

actualy, half a mil seems pretty accurate.. since i checked a freinds site and it only showed $30 haha


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 23, 2008)

It also says FA is making $741 a day in ad revenue.  Problem solved!  We're making $22,000 a month already!  It has a lot of other mistakes.  Cute site, but not much more informative than a Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2008)

We're worth millions of theoretical internet dollars! What what, in the butt!


----------



## yak (Jul 23, 2008)

Heh, 


> Daily Pageview :  246581


Multiply that by 30 or so when FA actually runs and is not in downtime.


----------



## Artie (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently my domain is worth $21060.50.  I'd like to know why I see none of this money.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We're worth millions of theoretical internet dollars! What what, in the butt!


Dragoneer would get lots of internets if he sold FA. 10 million jillion!


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 27, 2008)

Artie said:


> Apparently my domain is worth $21060.50.  I'd like to know why I see none of this money.


becuase you're not trying to sell it?


----------

